# Sex - Blokes Only....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Love it.

But why did they invent alcohol?

I guess I'm like an old model T....


I need hand starting!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought a scrap yard is the best place for old, knackered models....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I thought a scrap yard is the best place for old, knackered models....


What a return, love it Pasanada


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> What a return, love it Pasanada


Andy knows I only mean it, Macca. 

Wait till I'm over, he'll get both barrels!! Tee hee


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

He deserves everything you've got, ha, ha


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> He deserves everything you've got, ha, ha


Don't say that, he'll see that as a come on!!! PMSL


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Don't say that, he'll see that as a come on!!! PMSL


You mean like this


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

ROFPMSL Not seen Purple Ronnie for years!!!!

I'll have nightmares tonight thinking of Andy Capp in Y-fronts....ewwwwwwww!!! LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Why did they invent alcohol????????


So ugly people get laid


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Why did they invent alcohol????????
> 
> 
> So ugly people get laid


Hey, hey!!! Where have you been hiding trouble??? Hope you, The Boss and Rugrats had a great 1st Chrimbo as expats!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Been having to make nice with the outlaws 

Had a good xmas and a good new year but very different to what we have been used to

Hope yours was good.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Been having to make nice with the outlaws
> 
> Had a good xmas and a good new year but very different to what we have been used to
> 
> Hope yours was good.


Ooooooh, how lovely!!! 

Yes, expat Christmas is different....and normally warmer! 

Mine was good apart from an embarrassing incident....will tell you on MSN!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm all ears !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I'm all ears !!!!!!!!!!!


Well, it involved going to the local Spanish hospital and asking for a "bolsa de pee pee"....god knows what the actual name for it was, I could of done with Izzy being with me!! LOL 

My adoptive parents in Spain are having a rough time lately, the hubby has prostate problems....anyway, I was doing my "daughterly" duty..... oh the shame!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> ROFPMSL Not seen Purple Ronnie for years!!!!
> 
> I'll have nightmares tonight thinking of Andy Capp in Y-fronts....ewwwwwwww!!! LOL


He actually drops his draws, but I can't get them to perform in the transfer, maybe Andy has the same problem and you'll be spared the nightmares


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I'm all ears !!!!!!!!!!!


So am I, all ears, Pasanada don't be a spoil sport. Ogri any hints on the gif animations greatly accepted


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> So am I, all ears, Pasanada don't be a spoil sport. Ogri any hints on the grif animations greatly accepted


You need to visit Specsavers as you missed the gossip despite it being laid bare in front of your peepers...LOL


----------

